# Jessem Mast-R-Lift Excel Router Table



## Rz9w5b (Jan 23, 2008)

If anyone else out there has had this table have you had any problems with it sagging? I've been trying to deal with Jessem customer service but this company's customer service is really non existent. I've had this table for 2 1/2 years. After one year they sent me a support kit that only partially fixed the problem. Called them and e-mailed them at least 20 times. They always say they will get back with me but don't. They finally have decided not to return my phone calls or e-mails. I think they hope I just go away. I need to fix the sag. If you have had this problem please let me know what you did to fix it as it is really affecting the quality of my work.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

It doesn't sound like you are going to get them to help any more. I personally would make a new table. My table is made from two thicknesses of 3/4" baltic birch ply and is laminated on both sides. I made it about 5 years ago and it doesn't sag. 
The only other thing I could recommend is to drill and countersink some holes on the back and front portion of the table (through the top) and screw two 2x4's to the underside.
The table is probably one thickness of particle board or mdf and one thickness is gonna sag over time IMO.


----------



## kairamartini0 (Jan 7, 2019)

The lift framework that is located under the table works the equivalent shaft, inflexible guide and mounting sections as JessEm's Mast R Lift ll. It additionally incorporates a two-fold fixed 6 direction that gives a smooth surface with switches that are mechanical and durable. With high-quality impression, Jessem table has excellent grasp with high-quality design.


----------



## elissabsmith (Jan 7, 2019)

Well my experience with this table is not so good. As per your recommendation, I just searched the web about it and find out that it's ok-2 router table.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Huh?*



elissabsmith said:


> Well my experience with this table is not so good. As per your recommendation, I just searched the web about it and find out that it's ok-2 router table.



What does this mean? Do you have one? Do you like it? You searched the web to find out if it's OK? You don't have your own opinion?
None of this makes any sense......:|

This thread was started 10 years ago. Things have probably changed by now.


----------

